

Google Play Install Error 400, 403 and 500 - BentleyAng

I have just submitted a game named &quot;Gago Bird Soccer 2014&quot; to Google Play. I got a few complains that the installation failed. We got 3 error messages namely error 400, error 403 and error 500. Anyone know whether the problem is with the game or server or the gadget itself? Most of the time the installation is successful though.
======
exposheet
I used to have error 403 on a game I made. I fixed the problem using this
tutorial: [http://www.androidpit.com/forum/590684/google-play-store-
how...](http://www.androidpit.com/forum/590684/google-play-store-how-to-fix-
play-store-error-403)

